# Returning back to X from different Virtual terminal.



## gilnovjetlui (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, 
 i am a newbee here. I have a problem here. I am running freebsd 9 on my laptop.
I start X server on one virtual terminal say ttyv0 and then i switch to another virtual terminal(using alt+shift+f2). Then when i try to switch back to first terminal where X was running. (using alt+f1). i CANNOT get back to my running X.

The X doesn't appear on screen. The message on terminal is 
'Setting master..
.....
'dropping master'.

(so the only thing i am able to do now is to kill this X instance and startx again, i want to get back to the previous X)

what am i doing wrong?


----------



## roddierod (Nov 18, 2012)

*ALT+SHIFT+F9*, will take you back to the X session


----------



## gilnovjetlui (Nov 18, 2012)

*worked*

Thanks


----------



## Beastie (Nov 18, 2012)

*Alt+F9* is enough.


----------



## Amzo (Nov 21, 2012)

Didn't really want to start a new thread for this: But when I switch fro TTY back to X, sometimes X crashes and locks up, and I need to hold down the power button to shut down the machine. I can't switch TTYs or anything, keyboard, mouse everything locks up and I have no logs or anything showing.

This has been a problem from as far as 8.0 for me. I think it may possible be related to hal, as when I first login, as soon as I move the mouse it causes a crash sometimes, and then there is some weird mouse movements, as it will jump to one side.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

It's not related to HAL, it's related to your videocard. More specifically, its driver.


----------



## fonz (Nov 21, 2012)

Amzo said:
			
		

> I can't switch TTYs or anything, keyboard, mouse everything locks up and I have no logs or anything showing.


Can you ping the machine and/or login remotely?



			
				Amzo said:
			
		

> I think it may possible be related to hal


I suppose it wouldn't hurt to try disabling HAL/Dbus (in /etc/rc.conf as well as your xorg.conf) to see whether it makes a difference or not.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It's not related to HAL, it's related to your videocard. More specifically, it's driver.


Just wondering: does a faulty video driver also explain the odd mouse behaviour?

Fonz


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> Just wondering: does a faulty video driver also explain the odd mouse behaviour?


Possibly, the mouse pointer is rendered in hardware.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2012)

Every time someone mentions trouble with X, the first thing asked should be for a copy of their xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log, posted to pastebin.com at least for the second.

"Jumpy mouse" is often due to misuse (that is, use) of AEI.


----------



## Amzo (Nov 21, 2012)

Nah, it definitely isn't hardware, it's happened on most of my machines, tho it doesn't happen all the time. Just some times. Like if I switch repeatedly.

However, not that it bothers me that much, it can just be a nuisance at times.

As for Xorg.conf, it is generated by nvidia-xconfig automatically.

/etc/X11/Xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
Option             "XkbLayout" "gb"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

And there is never any errors in xorg.log.

I think it's either a problem with hal, or the mouse driver. As the only thing that I share between the machines was the mouse.

Xorg.log

http://pastie.org/5413313


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 21, 2012)

I've had this problem too. ALso with Nvidia. The problem doesn't occur on Linux machines though.


----------



## Amzo (Nov 22, 2012)

It's a weird problem I've suffered for awhile:

To reproduce it normally occurs, but not always due to the following:

Clicking as soon as X starts up:

Switching from TTY back to X then moving the mouse:

Normally as a work around, when I log in. I leave it to idle for a few minutes same as switching back from TTY. However this doesn't always work, but does in most cases.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

Switching back and forth was never an issue on any of my machines (they all use the nvidia-driver).

Make sure you have WITH_NEW_XORG=YES in /etc/make.conf and rebuild Xorg. That should give you a slightly newer DRI and xorg-server. You may also want to enable KMS.


----------



## Amzo (Nov 22, 2012)

I already used WITH_NEW_XORG. The issues persist on both the new version and the old version.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

What version of the nvidia-driver are you using? I have 304.60.


----------



## Amzo (Nov 22, 2012)

I have:


```
nvidia-driver-304.64               =   up-to-date with por
```

However, I'll try to be detailed with this post.

This has happened on both machines, as well with older Xorg and newer Xorg. Both machines had nvidia drivers.

The only thing I shared between machines was the mouse. The fact that it persisted on different FreeBSD version, Xorg version and nvidia driver version, leads me to believe it's an issue with the mouse driver.

How ever, it doesn't bother me that much, I just don't switch to the TTYs when I've already logged in to X.

This problem doesn't occur on Linux, and I can't really find any relevant info in the logs. It's just a nuisance.

Things that cause the crash / mouse jumping:

Moving mouse as soon as X starts (Even does it at slim/GDM login)

Switching to TTY then back to X (Sometimes causes lockups/ sometimes mouse will jump to the side of the screen and menus will open)

Overall, it seems to be an issue with mouse drivers.

It's a PS/2 mouse and also PC-BSD reported that they had fixed a bug:



> Fixed multiple bugs where mice freeze or behave incorrectly.



Maybe I should see if my problem persists on PCBSD when I have time.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 22, 2012)

A bug fix was committed to the mouse driver last week.  Have you updated?


----------



## Amzo (Nov 22, 2012)

Nope, not recently. I'll give it a try and see if that resolves the issue.


----------

